# 2004 maxima, knocking sound under feet drivers side



## travmiller (Sep 13, 2008)

My wife says she hears a knocking sound which gets a little louder on a bumpier road. She says it feels like its under her feet while driving. I am out of town and have not driven it myself, but if any one has ever experienced it and know's what it might be, please help me out! We have 2 kids and she is pregnant and I dont want something to happen to the car while she is driving and cause an accident. So the sooner someone can respond the better, thanks!!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Most likely the struts. Common problem with these Maximas and Altimas.


----------

